# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  guz ślinianki podżuchwowej a biopsja

## tadek

U mojego taty stwierdzono guz ślinianki podżuchwowej. Markery wskazują na nowotwór, ale biopsja BAc nic nie dała. Czy powtórzyć należy BAC czy jak lekarz sugeruje BG.? Jaki szpital specjalizuje się w leczeniu tego typu nowotworu.

----------

